
Online JavaScript Editor (product) - happierall
https://playcode.io/js-editor
======
chad-autry
Looks cook tech wise, snappy. But there is an utter lack of information. Is it
running locally, or submitting code to some remote server with no privacy
policy? Submitter seems to be the dev? This is the 3rd time submitted in the
last 26 days. Found a github account with nothing except a terse readme.

~~~
happierall
1\. Code synchronized with server 2\. "privacy policy" \- forget about this,
I'll add this.

------
happierall
__Every project always published. __

Example project:

Editor:
[https://playcode.io/5025?tabs=app.html&style.css&output](https://playcode.io/5025?tabs=app.html&style.css&output)

Normal web page: [http://5025.playcode.io](http://5025.playcode.io)

------
lttlrck
It appears to run locally in the browser, not online.

~~~
happierall
Why? Open link with your project in another browser and you will see that
project saved on the server.

